# Looking for a 5 axis cnc programmer/operator



## Plasticman (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi All

Not sure if I am in the right place but I am looking for a cnc programmer/operator.

I see that most of this forum seems to be based on woodworking but we mostly use our machine to trim and finish plastic components. I would be interested in potentially using it to make wooden patterns for castings too.

We have an older dual table thermwood 5 axis machine with the add ons of a hand controller and the teach pendant.

We are based in N Carolina.

If anyone is interested or can point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

G


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if you'll find anyone close enough to you to operate your machine G but there might be a member who can send you program files and possibly help train an operator.


----------



## Plasticman (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks hopefully someone is nearby.
Next best option is someone who would be willing to help out from time to time with programming issues.

Thanks
G


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Try the cnc programmer and operators group on linkedin.

Bill


----------



## Gandalf64 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi plasticman. I am fully qualified CNC programmer 3,4 and 5 axis milling machines,using fanuc and heidenhain control systems , if there is anything I can help you with or you need program's written please let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Steve and N/a.....

Please keep in mind that, as you have less than 10 posts, you will not be able to use the PM system. ( Just a security measure).

Go and say hello to some new guys/gals and build up your post count.


----------



## Plasticman (Aug 15, 2014)

bgriggs said:


> Try the cnc programmer and operators group on linkedin.
> 
> Bill


Thanks that's a good idea, thanks for the nudge, I have used it before don't know why I didn't think to do the same again.

Thanks again

G


----------



## Plasticman (Aug 15, 2014)

Steve64 said:


> Hi plasticman. I am fully qualified CNC programmer 3,4 and 5 axis milling machines,using fanuc and heidenhain control systems , if there is anything I can help you with or you need program's written please let me know.


Hi Steve

Thanks for the offer of help I may well take you up on it. What have you got in the way of software etc. 

Thanks
G


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

G,

Glad to help. I know their must be someone out there that will fit the job.

Bill


----------



## Gandalf64 (Nov 4, 2012)

Plasticman said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Thanks for the offer of help I may well take you up on it. What have you got in the way of software etc.
> 
> ...


G I use Gibbscam 3d modelling and solid surfacing and
Tool path simulation, I can output post in most cnc formats,
I also use Solidworks to create models and engineering drawings.
I hope this could be of some help to you.

Steve


----------

